
Glitch hits Visa users with more than $23 quadrillion charge (2009) - turrini
http://edition.cnn.com/2009/US/07/15/quadrillion.dollar.glitch/index.html?eref=rss_us
======
ChuckMcM
I remember when this came out, and was thinking "Gee, clearly its a bug so
they will fix it, but can you spend the miles you got for that big of a
charge?"

